# Schreiben? oder Lesen? was ist wichtiger bei einer guten SSD



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (21. Januar 2013)

Abend 

ich will mir eine neue ssd zulegen 
eine Samsung 840 500gb
da die lesegeschwindigkeit sehr hoch ist ist die schreiberate naja......... auch nicht schlecht aber nicht so gut wie die leserate.
auf was kommt es nun genauer an? 
ich Nutze sie haubtsächslich für spiele bla bla bla
ist daher eine "noch höhere schreiberate" empfehlenswert? oder nicht?
Meine jetztige crudical schafft read 317 write 135

also was ist für ne gute spiele ssd wichtiger?

lg


----------



## Heretic (21. Januar 2013)

Lesen ist fürs Gaming erstmal wichtiger. Da es mehr situationen gibt in denen du viel laden musst. Als viel Speichern. die Hersteller wissen ja , dass viele noch HDDs benutzen und halten die Speicherdaten schon sehr klein.

Noch wichtiger sind logischerweise die 4K Werte einer SSD da diese Werte schon meist gigantisch größer sind als bei einer HDD kann man ergo selbst bei kleinen Schreib und leseraten letzteres vernachlässigen.

Bei meiner crucial z.B dauert das speichern in Farcry vilt 2-3 Sekunden , wenn überhaupt. Da bringen 100 Mb mehr oder weniger auch nciht mehr.


Auch im windows betrieb kann man ja ähnliches beobachten. Wie oft lädst du windows als das du windows installierst ? .... Das sollte eigendlich alles klären.

Mach dir keinen Kopf um die Schreibraten. die sind schnell genug die Hersteller haben sich ja auch ne bischen dabei gedacht.

wenns dir persöhnlich nciht reicht. Muss halt die 840 Pro ran. 

MfG Heretic


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (21. Januar 2013)

danke für deine antwort  

naja ich instaliere (recht oft mein rechner neu) also jedes halbe jahr neu!
 aber die 2 minuten habe ich auchnoch  

lg waküfreak


----------



## Superwip (21. Januar 2013)

Bei Normaler Nutzung:

Zugriffszeiten/IOPS > Lesen > Schreiben

Der Lese- und insbesondere auch der Schreibleistung wird oft zu viel Bedeutung beigemessen; der größte Vorteil von SSDs ist ihre geringe Zugriffslatenz.

Hohe Schreibraten sind bei SSDs nur in relativ wenigen Anwendungsszenarien (vor allem im Serverbereich) wirklich wichtig.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (21. Januar 2013)

Das werden wahrscheinlicht nicht mal 2 Minuten sein. Du wirst einen gewaltigen Unterschied zu ner SSD merken. Hab selbst auch die 840 und bin absolut beigeistert. Ein riesen Unterschied zu ner HDD.

Kauf sie dir und freue dich 

Edit: Sehe gerade, dass du bereits eine SSD hast, trotzdem, mit der 840 machst nichts falsch


----------



## roheed (21. Januar 2013)

ohje, wenn du bereits eine SSD hast kannst du dir das Geld für eine neue fast sparen! Du wirst keinen besonderen Kick mehr verspüren können. Egal was auf der verpackung der SSD steht. Normal ist Lesen wichtiger. kommt aber immer drauf an was man mit macht. Zocken aber definitiv Lesen.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (21. Januar 2013)

Schätze mal, dass es auch um den Speicher geht oder? Sonst würdest du ja keine 500 GB kaufen?

Ansonsten hat roheed recht spar dir das geld lieber für was anderes


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (21. Januar 2013)

Haubtsächlch geht es mir um den speicherplatz  

da die 500gb jetzt unter 300€ ist schlage ich zu! denn mein steam ordner ist mit 50gb auf maximum da meine festplatte voll ist! 
 
sprich 500gb ist für mich ein klasse update!
da mein systen schon gu genug ist und eine geeignet gute ssd eine gute idee zu einer jetztigen 120gb ssd  
da sie auchnoch etwas schneller ist ist es meinermeinung eine gute idee  

lg


----------



## roheed (21. Januar 2013)

wenn es dir rein um den Speicherplatz geht kannst du dir ruhig eine 840 Pro kaufen ^^ Mit der wirst sicherlich deinen Spaß haben


----------



## WAKÜ-FREAK44 (21. Januar 2013)

ja  aber die kostet 120€ mehr ^^ 

da würde ich warscheinlich eher auf eine von teamgroup zurück greifen


----------



## blackout24 (21. Januar 2013)

Schreiben kann ein Programm beliebig lang im Hintergrund ohne das es dich beeinflußt. Bloss bis irgendwas eingelesen ist musst du erstmal warten, danach kann es erst weiter gehen. Sollte einleuchten.


----------



## Toastbrot0815 (22. Januar 2013)

Dann würd ich mal sagen: 840 500GB kaufen --> glücklich sein


----------



## WTSHNN (22. Januar 2013)

Die Basic langt vollkommen. Einen Unterschied merkst du nur beim Benchmark, jedoch nicht im Alltag.


----------

